# What do you do with your manure?



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

I used to have a dumpster and have it picked up every week... but it was too expensive. Plus where I live we pay for 4 dump days a month in our taxes. Only bad thing... can't take manure there. We made buddies with the attendant and he's let us before, but we don't want him to get in trouble. 

So we just took it to the BIG dump today! Filled up the whole back of our pick-up truck. It only cost $18.47 and it was a whole month's worth of 3 horses!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We give away most of ours to gardeners (all you want for free if you come and get it). Horse manure is especially popular with organic/natural gardener types around here. What we don't give away, we compost and fertilize everything in sight with. Some people put ads on craigslist, too.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

We sell ours to an organic gardner and a worm farmer. They come and shovel it into the trailer themselves. And they take the whole lot and always seem to want more, so we never worry about having to get rid of it!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

We have a farmer come and get ours - - I've seen ads on craigslist and in our farmer's market bulletin, too.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a manure spreader and spread it on my pasture. Half of it anyway. Half is good brome grass I am trying to keep weeds out of and half is native grass that I don't worry about as much. I also use it in my garden and anyplace else I can think of. :lol: 
I still have lots so I'm thinking of running an ad in the paper for free manure.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

we've been turning ours and aging it. When it's good... then we spread it...

Vida, I must ask first ... are you loco or the horse? (KIDDING!)

What size spreader do you have? I just have a John Deere 4300, I can get a little one for that can't I?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> we've been turning ours and aging it. When it's good... then we spread it...
> 
> Vida, I must ask first ... are you loco or the horse? (KIDDING!)
> 
> What size spreader do you have? I just have a John Deere 4300, I can get a little one for that can't I?


On the loco part a little of both :lol: 
On the manure I age and turn mine too. I keep piling it up all winter and then spread it in the spring. Funny to see it "cooking" out there on a cold day. 
I have a small Frontier (John Deere) spreader MS1102 25 bushel. Its a ground driven spreader but I pull it with my 4 wheeler. I use the tractor front loader to load. That way I don't have to keep unhooking the spreader to load it. 
My 4 wheeler (a John Deere Buck) has no trouble pulling my little spreader. If you plan to pull it with your tractor you could step up to a much bigger spreader.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

We compost ours. We used to pile the seasoned stuff by the road, and neighbors came and took it all the time. Now we need it all for our property (new construction)...in the future, I am sure we will be giving it away again. It grows the most beautiful grass. Great for gardens as well.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a Yamaha Rhino so I could probably do the same... I must research!!!!


> have a small Frontier (John Deere) spreader MS1102 25 bushel. Its a ground driven spreader but I pull it with my 4 wheeler


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

Huh... well it doesn't sound like such a great deal now... :wink: We were paying $60/month for that stupid dumpster, so I'm still happy though.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i give mine away on freecycle.org


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

we just dump ours over the fence in the woods lol :lol:


----------

